
Tectonix Uses “Anonymized” Cell Phone Data to Track Spring Break Migration - dsaavy
https://twitter.com/TectonixGEO/status/1242628347034767361
======
dsaavy
Found this visual analysis of "anonymized" cell phone data interesting. How is
it truly anonymized if you can track the movement of the devices? Correlating
data over an extended periods can help you identify the device owner just be
seeing its daily movements (home locations, work locations, frequently visited
places, etc.).

If anyone could explain how this isn't concerning I would love to hear more
information on what is done with data like this to make sure it's truly close
to anonymous. Would like to hear the other perspective.

~~~
uberman
It has been clear for a while now that many data sets can be "de-anonymized"
be they tax records or particularly location data. I have seen fitbit
"anonymized" data of my own movement about our farm, of my wife's typical
running route through our woods, of patrol routes around fire bases overseas
and even movement of analysts within the pentagon.

Is it creepy, to be sure yes, but honestly it can't come as a surprise to you
as a member of a "hacker news forum" that dozens of popular 3rd party apps
collect and sell your location data "to improve your experience". Apps that
you and I and more or less anyone else told "go ahead and collect this data
and sell it to your partners".

